

Simplicity in programming, redux: depth-first and breadth-first minds - MikeTaylor
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/03/28/what-is-simplicity-in-programming-redux/

======
Gonsalu
What's the deal with all the sushi images in this guy's blog posts?

~~~
MikeTaylor
There's no grand plan. It's just that programming is not a subject that lends
itself to extensive illustration, and long blocks of unbroken text are
visually boring. I wanted my blog to look nice, and also to have a
recognisable visual idiom; since I love sushi and it looks so nice and
colourful, it seemed like a good pick.

